# Lowrance HDS Carbon oder Humminbird SOLIX ?



## zammut (20. März 2018)

Hallo,

ich bin bereits seit langer Zeit auf der Suche nach einem neuen und vor allem DEM richtigen Echolot. 

Meine erste Wahl lag zunächst bei dem Humminbird SOLIX. Das MEGA Imaging mit echten Digitalem CHIRP sogar im DI und SI sprachen mich sehr an! 

Direkt beim Echolothändler (1) angerufen. Die Versicherten mir auch, dass es momentan kein besseres Echolot auf dem Markt gibt. 
Mich verunsicherte ein wenig, dass man mich erst garnicht fragte für welche Zwecke ich das Echolot nutzen möchte. Also rief ich beim Echolothänder (2) an. Das erste was man mich fragte war: 

- Wofür möchten Sie das Echolot hauptsächlich nutzten? 
(Schleppfischen - Pelagisch - Vertikal) 

- In welchen Tiefen Fischen sie hauptsächlich und wie tief ist ihr Hausgewässer? 
(Meistens zwischen 10 - 25 Meter + Talsperre, tiefste Stelle 56 Meter) 

Darauf hin war für Echolothändler (2) schnell klar, dass meine Wahl definitiv nicht auf ein Humminbrid Gerät fallen sollte. Grund dafür ist, dass die MEGA Imaging Funktion lediglich bis tiefen um die 10-12 Meter optimal funktioniert. Ebenso sei Humminbird mittlerweile eine Ramsch-Marke geworden. Man riet mir zum Lowrance HDS Carbon! Dies wäre für meine Zwecke am besten geeignet. 

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen bei diesen beiden Geräten? Ist an den oben genannten Aussagen was dran? ;+


----------



## gründler (20. März 2018)

*AW: Lowrance HDS Carbon oder Humminbird SOLIX ?*

Moin

Kann dir nur was zu Lowrance sagen,benutze seit 20J. Lowrance Echos und bin bis heute damit zufrieden.

Das Carbon ist schon ein sehr gutes Echo,zum Side Scan..... auch beim Carbon oder Elite Ti etc. geht der Side Scan nicht ewig weit.

Auch hier erhält man die besten Auflösungen im Side Scan um 3-20m bei einer Bootsgeschwindigkeit von ca. 4-6kmh.
Fährt man gar nicht oder zu schnell macht sich das auf das Side Scan bemerkbar.

Im 2D bereich kannst du mit dem Carbon noch bis in ca.300m tiefe gute Echos zurück bekommen (richtet sich auch bißchen nachdem Geber/Box etc. ).

Wie weit Downscan nun genau geht weiß ich auch nicht so genau,aber für dein genanntes Gewässer reicht es dreimal.

Das Carbon wird Weltweit von etlichen Profianglern benutzt und geschätzt,du kannst dir dazu auch etliche Videos auf yout. anschauen.Vom Einbau bis zur Einstellung findet sich so ziemlich alles im Netz.

Was jeder meint zu kaufen und für gut zu befinden,streiten sich auch die Gemüter drüber und einer schwört auf A der andere auf B und wieder andere auf C.

Das Carbon im 9er format ist schon nen Echo womit du so einiges anstellen kannst,sicher kann man das auch mit Echos anderen Firmen,aber wie gesagt jeder schwört da auf seine Favoriten bei mir sind es ausschließlich Lowrance Geräte.

(Will hier nicht zuviel Werbung machen sonst kommt wieder jemand und fragt ob man gesponsert wird,aber selbst wenn es so sein sollte das man Sponsoring bekommt,ich schreibe so wie ich darüber empfinde und auch Negatives wenn es sein muss).

Ach ja,ich würde immer ein Echo mit Kartenplotter kaufen und kein reines Echo,auch wenn viele sagen brauche keinen Plotter,wer einmal damit gearbeitet hat will ihn nicht mehr missen.

|wavey:


----------



## goldfisch12 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Lowrance HDS Carbon oder Humminbird SOLIX ?*

Anglerboard ist ein Lowrance lastiges Forum. Insofern wird Du hier bei Geräten dieses Herstellers die allermeisten Empfehlungen bekommen. Objektiv besehen sagt das natürlich wenig, da kaum jemand Vergleichmöglichkeiten zu Geräten anderer Hersteller mitbringt. Wir haben hier von einiger Zeit einmal ausführlich darüber diskutiert, ob die Unterschiede in der Darstellungsqualität zwischen 800khz und 1200Khz(Mega Image) tatsächlich so groß sind, dass es sich lohnt, die Nachteile mangelnder Tiefenreichweite in Kauf zu nehmen. Das muss letztlich jeder für sich entscheiden. Ich persönlich vermisse bei 800khz Bildern nichts, was wesentlich wäre, um mir eine Megaimage Gerät zuzulegen. Mein Hausgewässer ist ebenfalls eine Talsperre, die deinen Vorgaben in etwa entspricht. Auf diesem Terrain bin ich u.a. mit Garmin echomap 72sv (GT52 Geber), dem Lowrance Elite TI (mit Totalscan Geber), dem Garmin Gpsmap 722xsv (Airmar TM150), dem Raymarine Axiom 7 ( 3-D Geber RV100) und einem Humminbird Helix 5 unterwegs gewesen. Von diesen genannten Geräten wäre für mich, speziell auch für diesen Gewässertyp, das Raymarine Axiom erste Wahl und das nicht nur wegen  der 3-D Möglichkeiten im Struktur Scan Bereich.
Was mir bei Lowrance nicht gefällt, ist das  Geberangebot . Um mit echtem Chirp arbeiten zu können, muss man dort zusätzlich einen Airmar Chirp Geber einsetzen,  das kann die Konkurrenz durchaus besser.


----------



## pike33 (25. März 2018)

*AW: Lowrance HDS Carbon oder Humminbird SOLIX ?*

hallo an alle
Ich wollte mir auch das Solix zulegen
habe aber die gleichen Erfahrungen wie Zammut gemacht
beide Händler beschimpfen sich gegenseitig das jeder nur auf seiner Gewinnmarge aus sei sprich Humminbird/Lowrance
der Echolothändler (2) empfiehlt das Solix nur für Wassertiefen bis 6m im si bereich


----------



## ragbar (25. März 2018)

*AW: Lowrance HDS Carbon oder Humminbird SOLIX ?*

Habe auch seit vielen Jahren nur Lowrance/Garmin gekauft und im Einsatz und konnte bisher gut auf Humminbird verzichten. Hat mich nie wirklich überzeugt, im breiten Vergleich.


----------



## FlitzeZett (25. März 2018)

*AW: Lowrance HDS Carbon oder Humminbird SOLIX ?*

Wenn ich dir einen Händler empfehlen darf ... schau mal im wallershop von Jocky (Joachim Kronewetter). Der berät dich echt gut, ist fast immer greifbar und auch bei dummen Fragen nicht genervt.

Desweiteren was willst mit dem Echolot noch machen?

Bugmotor Kombi irgendwann...  bedenke was du da koppeln kannst. Humminbird - Minn Kota und Lowrance - Motorguide

Dann was ist mit Karten erstellen? 
Autochart live ist schon ne sehr feine Sache - ja der Kauf der Karte oder Software für den Pc nervt

Aber in der Kombi mit einem gekoppelten Bomugmotor Tiefenlinien abfahren ist auch sehr geil. 

Ich fische auf dem Edersee Humminbird „nur“ ein helix7 und würde mir sofort ein Solix holen. 

Beim Thema Echolot gibt’s zwei große Lager und meist wechselt keiner hinüber. 

Falls du bei fratzenbook bist schau mal nach der Gruppe Humminbird Si, 360 und Autochart. Gibt’s viele geile Bilder


----------



## fischbär (26. März 2018)

*AW: Lowrance HDS Carbon oder Humminbird SOLIX ?*

Ich kann mir denken, wer Händler 2 ist. Was dieser meist verschweigt ist, dass man das Teil für größere Tiefen auch auf eine niedrigere Frequenz stellen kann!
Ich würde aber auf jeden Fall zu einem HDS Carbon raten, denn da bekommst Du mit Structurescan3D die Auflösung der 800 kHz HD Geber von Humminbird mit der Reichweite von 455 kHz. Zudem hast Du eine super 3D Technik.
Außerdem hat Lowrance FishReveal, da kannst Du 2D und Downscan mergen lassen und sparst die Bildschirmfläche des 2Ds zu Gunsten des Downscanbildes ein!
Ich als Flussangler würde dagegen zum Mega-Gerät greifen, einfach der Auflösung im Nahbereich wegen. Das 2D sieht bei mir eh nur Struktur und vielleicht mal einen Wels oder ein paar Brassen.
Die Sidescanqualität bei Garmin (vor derem noch ungetestetn Ultra-HD Megaverschnitt) und Raymarine gefällt mir gar nicht.
Ob man jetzt unbedingt einen teuren Airmar braucht, weiß ich nicht. Ich finde schon mein Hook 2D Billig-Chirp sehr gut. Wüsste nicht, was ich da mehr bräuchte.

Apropos Markentreue: ist mir ehrlich gesagt egal. Ich hab ein Lowrance und ein Humminbird und kaufe demnächst vielleicht ein Garmin. Nicht alle sind auf eine Lösung fixiert! Nur für beste Auflösung im Sidescan ist halt HB gerade vorn und bei Reichweite und Bildqualität im tiefen Wasser Lowrance. Haben ja lange genug mieses Sideimaging gehabt.


----------



## afbaumgartner (27. März 2018)

*AW: Lowrance HDS Carbon oder Humminbird SOLIX ?*

Es kommt ja letzten Endes drauf an, wie genau deine Anforderungen sind.
Ich hab auch mit dem Umstieg von Garmin auf Lowrance/Simrad geliebäugelt.
Mein erstes war ein Lowrance Elite 4 dann kam ein Humminbird 596 HDDI.
Beides war nicht ganz optimal für meine Vertikalfischerei im Mittelmeer von 15-100m, manchmal 150m.
Dann kam ein Garmin GPSmap 521s mit einem Airmar P66 womit ich endlich zufrieden war.
Allerdings war es jetzt Zeit für was neues mit Chirp.
Die Überlegung war zunächst, auf ein 9-Zoll-Gerät umzusteigen.
Da gab es verschiedene tolle Pakete bei diversen Händlern.
Aber irgendwie waren in meinen Augen die Geberkombinationen suboptimal. 
Und das Garmin läuft mit dem Airmar wie ne eins.
Am Ende habe ich einfach ergänzt, mit nem Echomap 72CV, denn Sidescan bringt mir in meinen Tiefen wenig, und dazu nen guten Geber (GT23), statt des Standardgebers. Das ergibt die Frequenzkombination traditionell 50/200kHz mit dem Airmar und Mid-Chirp 80-160KHz plus 260/455KHz ClearVue, also ne wirkliche Bandbreite.
Beide im NMEA2000 Netzwerk wozu noch ein Steadycast Steuerkurssensor zwecks der besseren Orientierung kommt.
Das Echomap zeichnet auch Karten mit Quickdraw Contours, und ich werde damit mein Revier präzise kartografieren können.
Was ich damit sagen will ist, schau dir an was du brauchst, wo dein bisheriges System Mängel hat, in welche Richtung du dein zukünftiges System ausbauen willst (Netzwerk, Kombi mit E-Motor) und geh die Geschichte ganz individuell an.


----------



## pike33 (7. April 2018)

*AW: Lowrance HDS Carbon oder Humminbird SOLIX ?*

Hallo
das Solix wird inzwischen von beiden großen Händlern zu einem Dumpingpreis angeboten was mich sehr verwundert hat


----------



## fischbär (7. April 2018)

*AW: Lowrance HDS Carbon oder Humminbird SOLIX ?*

Äh wo bitte? Bei EZ kostet ein 10er 3000. in den Staaten 2000 Dollar...


----------



## pike33 (9. April 2018)

*AW: Lowrance HDS Carbon oder Humminbird SOLIX ?*

3000 ,- ist der Listenpreis

ruf mal an und du wirst sehen was für ein Angebot er dir macht


----------

